# Crab balls quick and easy



## buckinducks (May 19, 2015)

Made crab balls this past weekend in the Turkey deep frier , turned out awesome great little appetizer that's so easy you can't screw up. 
Recipe calls for 1 pound crab meat, 
I used 1 can of real crab and 2 small packages of imitation crab. Can use all imitation crab if you want. 
Finely chop crab or use a food processor and add following ingredients .
1 cup mayo
2 small jalapeños 
2 tsp old bay
Salt and pepper to taste 
Roll crab in golf ball size, dip in egg wash then roll in planko crumbs, 
Drop in hot oil for a few minutes till golden brown. 
Out comes a crispy but steamy crab ball , dip in your favorite chipotle sauce


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2015)

Been kicking your balls around all afternoon.  Don't have the crabs although I do have some salmon patties thawing.  Thinking of using it along with some smoked salmon with your recipe for supper.

Undecided.

Tom


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

Those sound great ,thanks fr the Recipe  .  .   .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## buckinducks (May 19, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Been kicking your balls around all afternoon.  Don't have the crabs although I do have some salmon patties thawing.  Thinking of using it along with some smoked salmon with your recipe for supper.
> 
> Undecided.
> 
> Tom



Sounds good ! It really is a very easy and tweakable recipe. Add spices and filling to your content till you find the taste you want. 
Golf ball size the meat once wrapped in crumbs creates the perfect 2 bite ball that doesn't dry out or become greasy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2015)

Tom you're a riot! These are good. Used to make them all the time when I lived at the coast. Used all fresh dungeness and instead of mayo used a mixture is sour cream and cream cheese.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2015)

buckinducks said:


> Sounds good ! It really is a very easy and tweakable recipe. Add spices and filling to your content till you find the taste you want.
> Golf ball size the meat once wrapped in crumbs creates the perfect 2 bite ball that doesn't dry out or become greasy


Think my wife would like the two bite balls.

I thank you.

T


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom you're a riot! These are good. Used to make them all the time when I lived at the coast. Used all fresh dungeness and instead of mayo used a mixture is sour cream and cream cheese.


I think I would like the sour cream and cream cheese also.  Will smoke some up.

Thanks,

T


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Sounds wonderful......and consider yourself chastized, no pictures!

I'll be trying 'em.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I'll be trying 'em.


Foam, would mud bug meat work?

T


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Foam, would mud bug meat work?
> 
> T


Sure so would shrimp or lobster, I have some crab meat in the freezer needed using too.

They are really hard to get right, seriously, they are either to much juice or not enough.  I always figured the folks practicing up north, when they messed up lobster balls made lobster salad.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Sure so would shrimp or lobster, I have some crab meat in the freezer needed using too.
> 
> They are really hard to get right, seriously, they are either to much juice or not enough.  I always figured the folks practicing up north, when they messed up lobster balls made lobster salad.


Very few lobsters up here.  All we have is elk and grizzly balls.

T


----------



## driedstick (May 21, 2015)

Sounds good,,,,,,,,Surprised no one said "Rocky Mountain oysters?? thems good,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






DS


----------



## cmayna (May 22, 2015)

Sounds great.  I have a bunch of Crab and Salmon in the freezers.  Might try some of each when I get back from vacation.


----------

